# So how do you consumate a "sologamy" marriage?



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

If "sologamy" or self marriage is part of the new normal, what does sex within marriage mean and how are sologamists going to consumate her marriage?

Italy woman marries herself in 'fairytale without prince' - BBC News



> An Italian woman has married herself in a ceremony complete with white dress, three-layer wedding cake, bridesmaids and 70 guests.
> 
> "I firmly believe that each of us must first of all love ourselves," said Laura Mesi, a 40-year-old fitness trainer. "You can have a fairytale even without the prince."
> 
> ...


Call me old fashioned, I like a more traditional marriage.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well if you just want to spend a bundle, and feel like a princess for a day, why should a groom have to suffer for it?


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

She is living in a fairy tale alright. Crazy!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

How do you consummate sologamy?

M: Astroglide, butter, various oils, fleshlight, left hand, right hand etc. 
F: Rabbit, egg, sybian, middle finger, middle fingers, pillowhump, etc.

No doubt sologamy can be the basis for a rich and varied sex life.

But the ultimate question remains... is porn cheating?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> How do you consummate sologamy?
> 
> M: Astroglide, butter, various oils, fleshlight, left hand, right hand etc.
> F: Rabbit, egg, sybian, middle finger, middle fingers, pillowhump, etc.
> ...


It's totally ok if you watch porn together with yourself, but if it causes you to start neglecting yourself sexually you should stop and reconnect with yourself. Sometimes porn can give you crazy ideas about what you like sexually, and you may find yourself doing things to yourself that you simultaneously love and find degrading. Because it's acting, after all. 

The best defense is to watch porn in a mirror. Like how they killed Medusa in Clash of the Titans.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I’m in love with myself but we fight a lot.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> How do you consummate sologamy?
> 
> M: Astroglide, butter, various oils, fleshlight, left hand, right hand etc.
> F: Rabbit, egg, sybian, middle finger, middle fingers, pillowhump, etc.
> ...


Heck would using both hands constitute having a threesome?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

That reminds me of a joke.
When three people have sex they call it a threesome, when two people have sex they call it a twosome. Now I know why people say I am handsome!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

But what if after some time goes by, you spend too much time with yourself and per Esther Perel this is the death of your sologamy sex life? Too much familiarity, not enough danger and surprises. Before you know it, you just aren't that into you anymore and give yourself the ILYBNILWY speech.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> If "sologamy" or self marriage is part of the new normal, what does sex within marriage mean and how are sologamists going to consumate her marriage?
> 
> Italy woman marries herself in 'fairytale without prince' - BBC News
> 
> ...


*So how does she consummate such a "marriage," you ask?

I'd reckon that she goes out and buys herself a real nice, revved-up vibrator to celebrate!*


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Masturbation would be impossible.
And the same partner would have to initiate sex every time.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

So I read the article and ask myself the same question I ask couples - WHY? How does spending a boatload of money do anything but make others rich? Instead of pissing away money on some ceremony (extravagant or not) why not just treat yourself to a nice vacation and have an experience you can enjoy for the rest of your life rather than deal with the stress of trying to make one day perfect?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

She probably *****ed at herself for not showing enough interest in the wedding.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Masturbation would be impossible.
> And the same partner would have to initiate sex every time.


*So in a divorce action, would she litigate against her right hand, her left hand, or the vibrator?

And more importantly, could she get any kind of support?*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

At least they are removing themselves from the gene pool.

Hopefully?...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Fozzy said:


> It's totally ok if you watch porn together with yourself, but if it causes you to start neglecting yourself sexually you should stop and reconnect with yourself. Sometimes porn can give you crazy ideas about what you like sexually, and you may find yourself doing things to yourself that you simultaneously love and find degrading. Because it's acting, after all.
> 
> The best defense is to watch porn in a mirror. Like how they killed Medusa in Clash of the Titans.


Awesome post, Fozzy!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> But what if after some time goes by, you spend too much time with yourself and per Esther Perel this is the death of your sologamy sex life? Too much familiarity, not enough danger and surprises. Before you know it, you just aren't that into you anymore and give yourself the ILYBNILWY speech.



Another awesome post!


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm not sure if they were into sologamy or not at the time, but I have told many people to go **** themselves over the years.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

:scratchhead:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Europeans.....

Sheez.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> If "sologamy" or self marriage is part of the new normal, what does sex within marriage mean and how are sologamists going to consumate her marriage?
> 
> Italy woman marries herself in 'fairytale without prince' - BBC News
> 
> ...


Lets be honest half the marriages of the last 50 years have probably worked like this even if there were 2 people. Meaning most of the time for at least one of the participants the marriage is all about themselves anyway. At least this is more honest.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> If "sologamy" or self marriage is part of the new normal, what does sex within marriage mean and how are sologamists going to consumate her marriage?
> 
> Italy woman marries herself in 'fairytale without prince' - BBC News
> 
> ...


What amazes me is that 70 people were mad enough to attend this ridiculous ceremony.:surprise::surprise:


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

^^^

Maybe there was nowt on tele.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Young at Heart said:


> Call me old fashioned, I like a more traditional marriage.


 Just another sigh to what the world is coming to...us old fashioned ones who want to share a life with someone, I swear in this age - WE are the outcasts anymore.. it's all about independence and doing your own thing, the ME ME ME generation... I looked up that website in the story.. 

 I married me This is your pit stop if you want to marry yourself... You GO girl ! 



> You Are Reason To Celebrate
> 
> A roadmap to positivity, our I Married Me kit has all you need to create your own ceremony, including a self-wedding ring, vows and daily affirmation cards.
> 
> ...


Don't exactly understand this ending... so even if one IS married... she can still throw a wedding ceremony , with her besty by her side celebrating being married to herself ... OK.... the world has gone completely mad....Would her husband show up?? How absurdly ridiculous is this...


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Fascinating


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

NoChoice said:


> Fascinating


If by fascinating you mean, utter stark raving mad lunacy of the highest order, then I agree.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I am the last person I would want to marry.


----------

